# Eastern Washington 2010/2011



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

14" so far in less than a week!

12" in past few days...

Photo's soon as issue with photobucket

Another La Nina winter like 2 yrs ago


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

WOW that is a lot of the white stuff. Any more pics?


----------



## trouble454 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't have any pictures yet but we have been plowing for three days most all day to keep up.. $$$$ in the bank. Will try to get some pictures tomorrow after done plowing.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

In past few days have gotten a minimum of 16" here.

As below another 6-9" starting tomorrow night thru tuesday night. Normally this time of year we have RAIN. Glad the Global warming has kicked in high gear! LOL

Pics tomorrow. A lot of snow for just a few days worth. The first 3-4" melted but looks like its here to stay now. Last week we had a couple nights 8-14 below zero then the snow started. Not a lot at a time at first but just steady. Then the big dump came friday night and into saturday. Wet/Heavy stuff.


...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE TUESDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN SPOKANE HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE
TUESDAY NIGHT.


* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 6 TO 9 INCHES FOR THE SPOKANE-COEUR D`ALENE
AREA AND 4 TO 8 INCHES FOR THE PALOUSE. IN ADDITION...SLEET MAY BE
POSSIBLE FOR THE SOUTHERN PALOUSE TUESDAY AFTERNOON.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Here are a few from around home. Never think to take camera when out plowing elsewhere.

Some decent banks already. Wet/Heavy


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Early start for us northwest guys.. we got 4 inches last week and another 3 over the weekend, anywhere from 2-4 for tue. if we dont get freezing rain

Nice looking blizzard, 

Plowing in the wild wild west.ussmileyflag


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice. I wish it would start to snow here.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great pics! 

We are supposed to get some kind of winter precip. here next week. I won't hold my breath, but we only need 2 inches to go out plowing here.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

*More snow hit*

Plowing all day and no pics but will try tomorrow.

We are nearing 30" since a day or so before Thanksgiving.

So far today around 8+".

All time monthly snowfall record. Not sure what the "Official" Number is but we have gotten near the 30" for the month! And its still coming down!

Had some pretty tough plows today.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

*Snow Record Broken*

Thought I would share this all time record broken and still snowing with 2hrs remaining in month until Midnight.

Record Report 
Statement as of 10:07 PM PST on November 30, 2010

... Snowiest November on record for Spokane Washington...

As of 10 PM Thursday November 30th... the November snow total for the 
Spokane international Airport was 25.7 inches. This new monthly 
total breaks the previous November snowfall record of 24.7 inches 
set in 1955.

The top five snowiest novembers for Spokane are as follows...

rank value year
1 25.7"** 2010
2 24.7" 1955
3 24.2" 1897
4 23.7" 1985
5 23.6" 1973

**total as of 10 PM November 30th. More snow accumulation is 
possible by midnight... so this total is not official yet.

Its going to be a BIG year...

Last year our TOTAL SEASON snowfall was only 13"


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I just need to move over there. It's of course...raining...over here, what a shock.


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pics! My cousin is playin ball at WSU and he said it just keeps coming and coming... Send some up to the lower mainland of BC!


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Official Record Snowfall for November. I measured closer to 28" total for month. Official is taken at Airport approx 16-17 miles away.


Record Report 
Statement as of 12:16 am PST on December 1, 2010


... Snowiest November on record for Spokane Washington... 

The November snow total for the Spokane international Airport was 
25.9 inches. This new monthly total breaks the previous November 
snowfall record of 24.7 inches set in 1955. Snowfall records have 
been kept at this site since 1893.

The top five snowiest novembers for Spokane are as follows... 

rank value year
1 25.9" 2010
2 24.7" 1955
3 24.2" 1897
4 23.7" 1985
5 23.6" 1973


There are a lot of roads here that have NOT been plowed at all. People stuck everywhere. Its mandatory ALL buses use chains. Total mess but "MY" yard is clean! LOL


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

*Another storm*



accipiter12;1133305 said:


> I just need to move over there. It's of course...raining...over here, what a shock.


Where are you at?

An hour ago I looked at weather and no snow predicted. About 15 minutes after that it started to snow VERY VERY HARD! For sure another plowing event but by checking radar should be over in another hour or two.

I kind of like that

Weatherman says no snow we get dumped on...

Weatherman says lots of snow we get little...

Its raining just 3 miles south of us.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Case580M;1134769 said:


> Where are you at?.


Western WA....40 minutes north of Seattle. Yeah they said that about our little snow event last week...thought it would mainly snow down south. Well we got it hard (for this side) enough to cause major problems.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

where at in Washington are you guys? I'm looking to move out there from Michigan soon Kinda by Redmond area. I got a new fisher and I wanna be able to us it out there. Any ideas of where I should look for a place kinda near there? thanks


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bigrd1, 

If you're wanting to move to the Redmond area of WA State you will barely use a plow. Western WA is not known for its snow unless you live up in Whatcom County which is the last county bordering Canada. However, if Western WA does get snow it's usually more of an even east of I405 which would be the Redmond area (more east Redmond rather than downtown Redmond). Case580M lives on the complete opposite end of me (northeast region of WA) near the Okanagon Mountains I believe...somewhere around there. MUCH MORE SNOW there. 

Just for example; our last "snow even" was the week of Thanksgiving and we got around 4" greater Seattle area but the way the storm moved in and its make up allowed for 8" plus south of Seattle and west on the Olympic Peninsula area. We have yet to have more snow. January and February may produce more snow for us but it's not guaranteed. 

Other than that Western WA is a great place to live; just sometimes we get cheated on true seasons. I live about 45 minutes north of Redmond.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Bigrd1;1159832 said:


> where at in Washington are you guys? I'm looking to move out there from Michigan soon Kinda by Redmond area. I got a new fisher and I wanna be able to us it out there. Any ideas of where I should look for a place kinda near there? thanks


I am a few miles north of Spokane, WA
Approx 16 miles from the Idaho border.

November started out great but since then not much at all. Total for season so far is only approx 33". The last couple better storms missed us. After November's record snow fall events we have gotten 3+ inches of RAIN so far this month. Less than 8" on ground right now. Not really any plowing events... Only light flurries in forecast until end of year.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

hey thank's for the info! I'm not really looking to live right in redmond, more or less 30-45 minutes out to get as close to snow as I can. My girl got a job with Microsoft so we have to be somewhat close to there. so I was just trying to get a feel for some of the areas around there so I can start looking for a place.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Bigrd1;1162406 said:


> hey thank's for the info! I'm not really looking to live right in redmond, more or less 30-45 minutes out to get as close to snow as I can. My girl got a job with Microsoft so we have to be somewhat close to there. so I was just trying to get a feel for some of the areas around there so I can start looking for a place.


Just move to Snoqualmie area they get 600+ inches per year on avereage!


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Case580M;1133688 said:


> Official Record Snowfall for November. I measured closer to 28" total for month. Official is taken at Airport approx 16-17 miles away.
> 
> Record Report
> Statement as of 12:16 am PST on December 1, 2010
> ...


We are on par to break the all time least snowfall for December! Go figure...


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot I'll start looking around there. here in michigan we've only got about 6" so far this year and that's just not enough for me. I think our average per year is about 16" or so maybe a little more.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

There are several areas that are 700' and above that you can find a place to live. They are a quick commute to the Microsoft campus.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

We started out great with the 26" In November, only 8-9" total so far for month of December.
A few smaller storms on their way there right now but not holding my breath.

We did get over 3" of rain the first couple weeks of December so its been a weird month/season for sure. A 2-4" dumping is supposed to happen tonight


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I am guessing that is your garage since the door is open and you are backed in. It looks very nice, you have any inside pics?


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

PrimoSR;1171440 said:


> I am guessing that is your garage since the door is open and you are backed in. It looks very nice, you have any inside pics?


Here are a few... Temp never goes under 63deg in winter. Typical temp inside is 66-68. Its sooo nice to hop in a warm truck and not have to scrape windows...

Last night when I went in for the night there was 1 1/2" of fresh snow on the ground and snowing hard. This morning it was 37deg with only 1/2" of it left. Prediction for tonight and tomorrow is 6-12" then turning very cold to below zero.


























By Big Mosquito Lake here in WA there is 167" ON THE GROUND! We have gotten mostly rain since end of November. So much for the La Nina winter so far!

SNOW pics coming soon... Have a great HiDef video camera now so maybe some vids.

I will post a vid of what plow truck is used for when it DOES NOT snow... LOL


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

How is this for Snow?
164 not 167 in Surprise Lake/ Big Mosquito Lake area. That is just southwest from here towards Portland.

WA State Snow Depth
SNOTEL Station Reports
(Click on any column header to sort the table below.)
Station Snow Depth Max Temp Min Temp Elevation Observed Map Site 
Surprise Lakes 164 in 33.8° F 27.0° F 4250 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Bunchgrass Meadow 152 in 25.5° F 22.5° F 5000 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Morse Lake 93 in 32.5° F 23.0° F 5400 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Lyman Lake 88 in 30.6° F 20.3° F 5900 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Mount Crag 87 in 35.6° F 25.3° F 4050 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Paradise 86 in 32.0° F 22.8° F 5120 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
June Lake 77 in 35.1° F 30.0° F 3340 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Pigtail Peak 76 in 31.6° F 20.7° F 5900 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Sheep Canyon 72 in 33.8° F 27.7° F 4030 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Waterhole 71 in 34.0° F 22.8° F 5000 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Park Creek Ridge 70 in 29.3° F 23.0° F 4600 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info 
Harts Pass 62 in 24.4° F 17.6° F 6500 ft 6am PST 12/28 Map Info


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a real nice setup you got there.


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

jpar247;1133313 said:


> those are some beautiful pics! My cousin is playin ball at wsu and he said it just keeps coming and coming... Send some up to the lower mainland of bc!


ditto ...ditto...ditto


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Its been snowing pretty hard and steady since 4am this morning. Well over a foot now since 4am. pics later on as have been plowing since before 8am.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

A few snow pics. More to come.

Made a 3/8 Mile track in field for entertainment. Still trying to improve it but its working well.
Also made a few tow routes in the DEEP.

We have gotten a little over 3' of snow so far. Its been sub-zero now for a few days.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Kids are now putting in a large Ice Rink because its been so cold.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Great pic's! I love your shop! What do you do for work other then plowing?


----------

